# .38 cal display stand



## JoeCallahan (Sep 20, 2018)

I've had a bunch of .38 special casings laying around for a while now, and had this idea for a cool display stand. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## mark james (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm not really into the shell casing pens, but that display and theme is great.  I suspect you may see it copied.  Well done.


----------



## TG Design (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 20, 2018)

Good idea!


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 20, 2018)

High caliber work.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Nicely done!  I like the scale of the stand relative to the pens.


----------



## greenacres2 (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks great Joe!!
earl


----------



## gimpy (Sep 21, 2018)

Now that’s using the old hat rack


----------



## Loucurr (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice...can I steal that idea?


----------



## ggxy (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice [emoji106]


----------



## studioseven (Sep 21, 2018)

Joe,  Cool idea.  Not only for displaying your bolt actions at pen shows but also making single stands to display on desks.  A lot of possibilities.

Seven


----------



## FrankH (Sep 23, 2018)

That is so cool.


----------



## Sataro (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice looking stand!


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Very Cool


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 3, 2019)

Great job...and great idea!


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice.  I could get a supply of cartridges at the local gun club.
Edit- You could also pop out the primer, drill the wood and run a sheet metal screw into the primer opening.


----------



## JoeCallahan (Jul 3, 2019)

Woodchipper said:


> Nice.  I could get a supply of cartridges at the local gun club.
> Edit- You could also pop out the primer, drill the wood and run a sheet metal screw into the primer opening.


I was actually able to get a nice, tight, press fit by drilling a .375" hole since the casing was only .005" bigger.

-Joe


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 4, 2019)

Good way. Again, nice display. Need to take some relevant pens to the gun club and your display will fit right in. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 6, 2019)

Nicely done. Very creative.


----------

